# Ansomone 40iu Blood test



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

After seeing a few blood tests on here lately on some well known brands of HGH I decided to have some bloods done on the 40iu Ansomone kits as I currently have about 700iu in my fridge and wanted to see how it compares to the results on here for hyge black tops.

only shot 2 vials so it's based on 8iu not 10iu like the other tests but still be easy to compare.

Anyway, ate my last meal at 8pm last night, so was fasted for 14 hours by the time I had the test lol, was dying of hunger, Woke up at 7:30 and injected 8iu subq.

Got to the lab in Oxford street at 10 and was informed I need to lay down for 30 minutes before she can draw blood, which worked perfect as it meant my blood was drawn exactly 3 hours post injection.

As its Saturday I take it I won't get results till Monday but will post them up as soon as I get them, agreed to have them sent direct without doctors comments so should be quite quick.

@herc As I know your using these during PCT so hope they come out as expected.

@Pscarb

Also cheers @Cronus for the help with getting this done


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Your welcome mate, good on you for getting this done will help many members out. My friend was going to get bloods on the 40iu kit so saves him doing this now.

I will be arranging to get bloods taken on 100iu kit in around month time.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Your welcome mate, good on you for getting this done will help many members out. My friend was going to get bloods on the 40iu kit so saves him doing this now.
> 
> I will be arranging to get bloods taken on 100iu kit in around month time.


 Would be really interested in tests on the 100iu as I still have 300iu of them and would end the debate on if there is any difference ones and for all lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

sponge2015 said:


> Would be really interested in tests on the 100iu as I still have 300iu of them and would end the debate on if there is any difference ones and for all lol


 Agreed mate. I've already bought the test. Just need to book it but want to be at least 3 weeks in on the stuff before I have it done to show accurate results and not be skewed by where I have been on black tops prior.

AS of next week, should have bloods done again on finishing new kit of black tops as I want to see if they remain consistent.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sponge2015 said:


> Would be really interested in tests on the 100iu as I still have 300iu of them and would end the debate on if there is any difference ones and for all lol


 I would love too see the comparison on these just for my own sanity! Lol


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

meekdown said:


> I would love too see the comparison on these just for my own sanity! Lol


 Exactly how I feel mate, would literally be the first place on the Internet to have actually compared the two and not just gone on rumours or how they felt


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

edit


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Edit


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

edit


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sponge2015 said:


> Exactly how I feel mate, would literally be the first place on the Internet to have actually compared the two and not just gone on rumours or how they felt


 100% mate, if they both come back as the same Lord only knows! Will be watching this with interest and bravo to the guys who are doing the tests!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Interested in this :thumbup1: . Been using Ansomone at 10iu/day for about 6 weeks now, used Lilly humatrope 72 iu kits and havn't noticed a difference between the two.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking forward to seeing this test mate.....

guys can you edit your posts concerning buying direct, no names or emails are given but you are pushing the line a little....thank you


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> looking forward to seeing this test mate.....
> 
> guys can you edit your posts concerning buying direct, no names or emails are given but you are pushing the line a little....thank you


 Done sorry Paul


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

You don't need to fast when having GH serum test when using exogenous GH, food won't affect the result.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> You don't need to fast when having GH serum test when using exogenous GH, food won't affect the result.


 That's what I thought mate but all the other tests have been done fasted so I wanted to keep the conditions as similar as possible to minimise any doubt.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> looking forward to seeing this test mate.....
> 
> guys can you edit your posts concerning buying direct, no names or emails are given but you are pushing the line a little....thank you


 Should have them early tomorrow I imagine, if I don't I will phone them on my lunch break and get them to send them as they are a bit lax sometimes. Will be posted up here as soon as I get them


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

sponge2015 said:


> That's what I thought mate but all the other tests have been done fasted so I wanted to keep the conditions as similar as possible to minimise any doubt.


 Ah OK won't do any harm anyway.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

OP are you using the new 2016 batches to test? I posted a pic in the in the other Ansomone thread:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267428-ansomone-100iu-vs-40iu-boxes/?do=embed&embedComment=5244323&embedDo=findComment&page=3#comment-5244323


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

gonna do both myself. Have them both in the fridge.

Need to make sure the other factors are constant. I think its a myth that the 100s are rubbish. jabbed 10iu to test and was crippled. Not a sign of purity but its definitely the real deal. want to have it tested properly


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveweaver said:


> OP are you using the new 2016 batches to test? I posted a pic in the in the other Ansomone thread:
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267428-ansomone-100iu-vs-40iu-boxes/?do=embed&embedComment=5244323&embedDo=findComment&page=3#comment-5244323


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> gonna do both myself. Have them both in the fridge.
> 
> Need to make sure the other factors are constant. I think its a myth that the 100s are rubbish. jabbed 10iu to test and was crippled. Not a sign of purity but its definitely the real deal. want to have it tested properly


 In my oppinion they exactly the same, it thought they would be before I tried them and after using the 40s for a month or so I don't feel they are any better than the 100s.

so either the 40s got worse or the 100s improved, but that's just my opinion and I'm in no way an expert on hgh.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

I got results for 100s


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sorebuttman said:


> I got results for 100s


 Which were....


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

So got the results, not sure what to make of it really tbh, considering the huge black tops came back as 37 from 10iu I worked out the Ansomone should be atleast 29 from 8iu, so either the black tops are overdosed, Ansomone is under dosed, or me shooting it subw slowed the peak down.

@Pscarb @herc @meekdown @Cronus


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

sponge2015 said:


> sponge2015 said:
> 
> 
> > So got the results, not sure what to make of it really tbh, considering the huge black tops came back as 37 from 10iu I worked out the Ansomone should be atleast 29 from 8iu, so either the black tops are overdosed, Ansomone is under dosed, or me shooting it subw slowed the peak down.
> ...


 I cant quite see the results, my eyes are not that great lol. Is that 14.5 with 8iu? If that is the case then they don't appear to be genuine.

Also the pics you posted are the old batches. I have the new batches, boxes seem to be longer, slimmer and are sealed with a a blue stripe with AnkeBio.. Also the manf. date is 03/2016 to 02/2018.

One theory could be that the batches that ship from HK either 4iu or 10iu are counterfeit and the original Ansomone listed on MIMS 2iu, 4iu, 4.5iu or the real deal. When ever I have asked for 2iu or 4.5 iu they say that they are not available and do not ship from China. I just wonder how the new batches perform. I will shoot some soon.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveweaver said:


> I cant quite see the results, my eyes are not that great lol. Is that 14.5 with 10iu?
> 
> Also the pics you posted are the old batches. I have the new batches, boxes seem to be longer, slimmer and are sealed with a a blue stripe with AnkeBio.. Also the manf. date is 03/2016 to 02/2018.


 No it's 16.5 but I only used 8iu, two 4iu vials


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

That number looks inline with the Pharmatropin that I had tested at 10iu. I compared them to the black tops and thought they were underdosed


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

I have also seen that Serono did a test at 8.76iu and got GH serum levels to a max of 18ng/ml. SO perhaps it is not that bad. I am not sure why the "Black Tops" would be so high for 10iu - perhaps it was GHRP2/Mod-GRF1-29?

More input on this and has anyone tested the new 2016 batches yet? And I am suspect as to why they ship from HK and ot China and only supply 4 and 10iu even though 10iu are not listed on MIMS.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

10iu ansomone kits tested at 16.9

Same protocol as the OP


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Was just looking at this study:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2093927/

The ANOVA model assumptions were met satisfactorily and there was no significant sequence effect (p = 0.980). The mean ± SD serum concentration vs time profiles for GH following administration of 2.92 mg of r-hGH by either the needle-free device, cool.click™ 2, or by needle injection were generally similar throughout the 25-hour blood-monitoring period (Figure (Figure1).1). Geometric mean values for AUC0-inf, AUC0-last and t1/2 were similar between the two administration methods (Table (Table2).2). *The maximum serum GH concentrations (Cmax) of 18-20 ng/mL were observed 3-4.5 hours (tmax) after drug administration (Table (Table2,2, Figure Figure11).*


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

steveweaver said:


> Was just looking at this study:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2093927/
> 
> The ANOVA model assumptions were met satisfactorily and there was no significant sequence effect (p = 0.980). The mean ± SD serum concentration vs time profiles for GH following administration of 2.92 mg of r-hGH by either the needle-free device, cool.click™ 2, or by needle injection were generally similar throughout the 25-hour blood-monitoring period (Figure (Figure1).1). Geometric mean values for AUC0-inf, AUC0-last and t1/2 were similar between the two administration methods (Table (Table2).2). *The maximum serum GH concentrations (Cmax) of 18-20 ng/mL were observed 3-4.5 hours (tmax) after drug administration (Table (Table2,2, Figure Figure11).*


 Just found the graph for this study, so they injected slightly more than me and got a slightly higher result.

judging on that I'd say the Ansomone is simply dosed correctly and the Hyges are overdosed, lucky for the people that got an overdosed batch but I'm happy with Ansomone it it's getting the same levels as pharma according to the serono study.

Just seems mental someone would overdose hgh which is why I'm still skeptical.

Waiting to see what @Pscarb thinks especially in relation to the serono studdy


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sorebuttman said:


> 10iu ansomone kits tested at 16.9
> 
> Same protocol as the OP


 Which would make them identical, have you ft a copy of the results


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well I'm waiting for everyone to call me out now on Black Tops lol. I'll forward a mod a PDF of the blood test and they can call the lab with details to confirm it's legit if necessary but guarantee someone will still moan on here


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Well I'm waiting for everyone to call me out now on Black Tops lol. I'll forward a mod a PDF of the blood test and they can call the lab with details to confirm it's legit if necessary but guarantee someone will still moan on here


 Not at all mate, well not me anyway lol, can't see what you would gain from it tbh, just throws a spanner in the works when a Chinese generic scores a lot higher than supposed western pharma grade hgh. Need more people like you doing tests so we actually know where we stand


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys the only way to truly compare is to inject and test the different brands on the same person, i keep on saying this but how GH reacts is not as black and white in everyone, this looks as i would expect it to look given the Serono study.

it would be safe to say that the number would be best compared to the Serono study and graph and given that evidence i stand by my initial opinion that the 40iu kits are stronger than the 100iu kits iu for iu as Sorebuttman injected 10iu of the 100iu kits and got a GH level of 16.9, Sponge2015 injected 8iu and got a number of 16.4 so pretty identical yet Sorebuttman injected 2iu more...........


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well what do you want me to test guys as I will have both kits 40iu and 100iu?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Well I'm waiting for everyone to call me out now on Black Tops lol. I'll forward a mod a PDF of the blood test and they can call the lab with details to confirm it's legit if necessary but guarantee someone will still moan on here


 no point in calling you out buddy the black tops could be overdosed this is common with chinese generics and it costs very little for them to do that, when Rips first came out they where overdosed they got a name for themselves then after 6months they didn't seem that strong........

i think the most anyone can do is compare to a proper study/test like the Serono one carried out in a controlled environment for the base number given per IU and then go from there...


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

So just to confirm these ansomone are dosed about right


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

How do we know the Black Tops are not actually peptides? Hence the high serum results. The results from them does seem way overdosed 39 versus 16.5 give or take a few IU.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> guys the only way to truly compare is to inject and test the different brands on the same person, i keep on saying this but how GH reacts is not as black and white in everyone, this looks as i would expect it to look given the Serono study.
> 
> it would be safe to say that the number would be best compared to the Serono study and graph and given that evidence i stand by my initial opinion that the 40iu kits are stronger than the 100iu kits iu for iu as Sorebuttman injected 10iu of the 100iu kits and got a GH level of 16.9, Sponge2015 injected 8iu and got a number of 16.4 so pretty identical yet Sorebuttman injected 2iu more...........


 Cheers, really wanted to hear what you made of all this, I'm happy now tbh, seem dosed spot on and was getting results anyway but blood test was just for peace of mind and to help people on here.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Well what do you want me to test guys as I will have both kits 40iu and 100iu?


 I would do the 100iu ones mate, so we have two recents tests on paper comparing the two versions.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorebuttman said:


> So just to confirm these ansomone are dosed about right


 given the comparison to the graph on the controlled serono study the 40iu kits are dosed correctly although the 100iu kits seem to be underused as they give practically the same number but used 2iu more


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

May also want to do the new 2016 batches if available.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

God knows, I'm no expert on these tests but it's good to see they are inline with the study above for wot pharma hgh should be, regarding the black tops God knows, I do remember years ago some one tested the riptropin hgh and that was in the high 30s possibly 39mg/nl and that didn't sit right with me as people were ballooning up with water and feeling ill on the things and yet some loved them? maybe there over dosed, maybe they have something else in them?

regarding the 40s Vs 100s just need to see the results posted up on the 100s and then God knows wot I make of it? I know how I look and feel and that's better when running the 40s and I'm very consistent with diet and I don't drink etc so who knows? As long as your happy with wot your using then that's all that matters at the end of the day.

thanks to all who have paid for and done the tests, it certainly clears somethings up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cronus said:


> Well what do you want me to test guys as I will have both kits 40iu and 100iu?


 100iu would be good and if you can follow the protocol that Sponge did but with 10iu then you should get a number nearer 20 if dosed correctly


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 100iu would be good and if you can follow the protocol that Sponge did but with 10iu then you should get a number nearer 20 if dosed correctly





sponge2015 said:


> I would do the 100iu ones mate, so we have two recents tests on paper comparing the two versions.


 Right okay lads, should be mid/end of August, I'll be running the 100iu Kit 3 weeks prior to the test so black top use should not skew results from the ansomone and will post up results.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

I've seen a lab result over at EROIDS for the 10iu Ansomone coming in at 13.3 ng/ml using 15iu. Obviously nothing to compare it to using the same person.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveweaver said:


> I've seen a lab result over at EROIDS for the 10iu Ansomone coming in at 13.3 ng/ml using 15iu. Obviously nothing to compare it to using the same person.


 thats a strange dose to use??


----------



## wilf666 (Sep 4, 2008)

Be careful. Anyone can do a fake blood test results on a computer with a printer and upload to promote gear.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

wilf666 said:


> Be careful. Anyone can do a fake blood test results on a computer with a printer and upload to promote gear.


 Lucky you're here to tell us that mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wilf666 said:


> Be careful. Anyone can do a fake blood test results on a computer with a printer and upload to promote gear.


 that is true but given the contact details for the place that the tests where completed anyone can check


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Any feedbackon Dr chins goldtops yet?


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> thats a strange dose to use??


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm confused are the 40iu kits of ansomone any good? I'm using this and if it's garbage please let me know. Also if someone could dm me with what is the best out there at the moment and that would be great


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

steveweaver said:


> Was just looking at this study:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2093927/
> 
> The ANOVA model assumptions were met satisfactorily and there was no significant sequence effect (p = 0.980). The mean ± SD serum concentration vs time profiles for GH following administration of 2.92 mg of r-hGH by either the needle-free device, cool.click™ 2, or by needle injection were generally similar throughout the 25-hour blood-monitoring period (Figure (Figure1).1). Geometric mean values for AUC0-inf, AUC0-last and t1/2 were similar between the two administration methods (Table (Table2).2). *The maximum serum GH concentrations (Cmax) of 18-20 ng/mL were observed 3-4.5 hours (tmax) after drug administration (Table (Table2,2, Figure Figure11).*


 Huh??


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Nu-Labz said:


> Huh??


 If you read the thread from the start, the OP has had his Ansomone 40iu kits tested via a blood test using 8iu . The GH serum results were 16.5 ng/ml. The study extract above tested Saizen pharma grade GH at a dose of 8.9iu and the GH serum results were between 18-20 ng/ml. Therefore the Ansomone he tested are on par pretty much with the pharma grade used in the study.

We are using the study as a bench mark.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm confused are the 40iu kits of ansomone any good? I'm using this and if it's garbage please let me know. Also if someone could dm me with what is the best out there at the moment and that would be great


 It appears the 4iu vials of Ansomone are GTG. There seems to be some suspicion that the 10iu vials of Ansomone are not as potent, but we need further testing.


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

FYI

Over at "Steroid.com" a mod seems to think that Ankebio (Ansomone) do sell fakes to the underground market and can't be a trusted source IMHO. I have also heard on EROIDS that they selectively scam.

I cant say I have been scammed yet, but I do not trust the 10iu vials.

Has anyone used the new 2016 batches yet?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

steveweaver said:


> It appears the 4iu vials of Ansomone are GTG. There seems to be some suspicion that the 10iu vials of Ansomone are not as potent, but we need further testing.


 I have a test set for August


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

steveweaver said:


> It appears the 4iu vials of Ansomone are GTG. There seems to be some suspicion that the 10iu vials of Ansomone are not as potent, but we need further testing.


 Cheers thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveweaver said:


>


 strange they did not give a baseline for the GH as what i would question is that IGF-1 takes days if not weeks to rise it is not a spike increase as you would get with GH so not sure about this test...

what was the timing of the injection then the test buddy do you know?



Nu-Labz said:


> I'm confused are the 40iu kits of ansomone any good? I'm using this and if it's garbage please let me know. Also if someone could dm me with what is the best out there at the moment and that would be great


 not sure why you are confused, Sponge did a test of the 40iu kits and his GH plasma levels came out as 16.4, when you look at the tests carried out in the Serono study along with the graph (this would of use pharma GH under controlled conditions) the spike for GH at the same dose as Sponge was pretty much the same so from that you can say what Sponge injected was genuine well doses GH.

the confusion is that the 100iu kits where used at nearly double the dose as the 40iu kits (15iu) but did not create a rise in plasma GH as much as the test carried out with 8iu (from the 40iu kits)


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well apparently someone also injected 10iu of the 100 kit and got 16.9 which would imply they are slightly less potent but could be a natural variation.

in my oppinion the 40s and the 100s ate very close and would use either but will Stick to the 40s as they cost me the same price. Also I use 8iu mwf so they are easier to dose


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sponge2015 said:


> Well apparently someone also injected 10iu of the 100 kit and got 16.9 which would imply they are slightly less potent but could be a natural variation.
> 
> in my oppinion the 40s and the 100s ate very close and would use either but will Stick to the 40s as they cost me the same price. Also I use 8iu mwf so they are easier to dose


 this is key, i am dubious about the test above with 15iu for 2 reasons

1 - no base line for GH

2 - 15iu is a strange dose especially when they come in 10iu vials

the test carried out on the 100iu kits show 16.9 which is a good level but given the Serono test showed pretty much the same with 8iu you can assume from this that the 100iu kits are underdosed al be it by a small amount.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> strange they did not give a baseline for the GH as what i would question is that IGF-1 takes days if not weeks to rise it is not a spike increase as you would get with GH so not sure about this test...
> 
> what was the timing of the injection then the test buddy do you know?
> 
> ...


 So the 40iu kits of ansomone are of the same quality as pharma grade growth? So basically I should continue buying this ansomone because it's the muts nuts?


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

I did the 100kits

I did them sub q between 3.5-4 hrs before had

Did fast

Whats the laying down thing about. I was rested but did not lay down for 30 before hand


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nu-Labz said:


> So the 40iu kits of ansomone are of the same quality as pharma grade growth? So basically I should continue buying this ansomone because it's the muts nuts?


 Ansomone is Eastern Pharma GH it is used in the health service in China



sorebuttman said:


> I did the 100kits
> 
> I did them sub q between 3.5-4 hrs before had
> 
> ...


 i have no idea why you need to lie down to be fair


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i have no idea why you need to lie down to be fair


 No idea either mate, made it a lot longer, was bored senseless laying on the chair for 30 minutes, she even said she needs to take the blood while I lie down lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just on the subject of IGF-1 levels in these tests, IGF levels will raise slowly for 12 hours after administartion and then raise rapidly and reach a peak about 24 hours after administration.

so for the tests that are coming back that show double or more than baseline after 3-4hrs i would question those results.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for info

Just wanted to be up front with protocol

Will be testing more bits even though I'm happy with the ansomone 100s


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for info

Just wanted to be up front with protocol

Will be testing more bits even though I'm happy with the ansomone 100s


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a blood test this coming Monday where I will be testing the black tops again for consistency. @Pscarb would it be okay to injection just my standard dose of 4 iu this time? Considering we have a baseline result for 10 iu from last test?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cronus said:


> I have a blood test this coming Monday where I will be testing the black tops again for consistency. @Pscarb would it be okay to injection just my standard dose of 4 iu this time? Considering we have a baseline result for 10 iu from last test?


 it would probably mean more if you did 5iu then we would expect half the level that you got from the 10iu shot it would be easier to compare


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> strange they did not give a baseline for the GH as what i would question is that IGF-1 takes days if not weeks to rise it is not a spike increase as you would get with GH so not sure about this test...
> 
> what was the timing of the injection then the test buddy do you know?


 Hi Paul

Here is the baseline for the IGF's:

The user also states the following:

*"Elevated IGF-1 from one SubQ injection. Waiting Four Weeks Isn't necessary"*

*He also doesn't mention how long he waited prior to blood being draw, I am assuming 3 to 4 hours.*


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

I was reading a 28 page thread over at steroid.com dated 2012 and they mention that the reps at Ansomone selectively scam -

In other words, sometimes you get genuine HGH and sometimes fake. I guess if they have access to the genuine packaging they can put anything they like in the vials - all conjecture though. However there have been Ansomone vials (direct from source) that have been tested and been bunk.

When I asked for the 2iu vials which are listed on MIMS, they advised me they are not available and then they told me they were, but only from China. And they do not ship from China, only Hong Kong. There are a lot of theories about this setup.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveweaver said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Here is the baseline for the IGF's:
> 
> ...


 i have checked and IGF-1 raises very slowly in the first 12 hours and then rises sharply so it would be ideal to see how long they left it as if they took the test within 3-4hrs i would question it but then if they waited more than 12hrs then i would question the GH level.......

no way IGF-1 in my opinion will double within 3-4hrs plus why no baseline for GH? and again the dose is strange as that is one and half vials, why would you do that?



steveweaver said:


> I was reading a 28 page thread over at steroid.com dated 2012 and they mention that the reps at Ansomone selectively scam -
> 
> In other words, sometimes you get genuine HGH and sometimes fake. I guess if they have access to the genuine packaging they can put anything they like in the vials - all conjecture though. However there have been Ansomone vials (direct from source) that have been tested and been bunk.
> 
> When I asked for the 2iu vials which are listed on MIMS, they advised me they are not available and then they told me they were, but only from China. And they do not ship from China, only Hong Kong. There are a lot of theories about this setup.


 there are a million and one threads all over the net that give no proof but many take as fact....the original one was when the supporters of Jintropin claimed that Ansomone was 192aa not 191aa and so was bunk yet provided zero proof to this yet wanted proof to prove otherwise (i still have the test of the original Ansomone to show it is in fact 192aa)


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have checked and IGF-1 raises very slowly in the first 12 hours and then rises sharply so it would be ideal to see how long they left it as if they took the test within 3-4hrs i would question it but then if they waited more than 12hrs then i would question the GH level.......
> 
> no way IGF-1 in my opinion will double within 3-4hrs plus why no baseline for GH? and again the dose is strange as that is one and half vials, why would you do that?


 I agree with you on this, I am also suspect about the blood serum test, particularly as they purported to run a Mass Spec on the product.



> there are a million and one threads all over the net that give no proof but many take as fact....the original one was when the supporters of Jintropin claimed that Ansomone was 192aa not 191aa and so was bunk yet provided zero proof to this yet wanted proof to prove otherwise (i still have the test of the original Ansomone to show it is in fact 192aa)


 My suspicions come from the fact that when I asked for 2iu (despite stating that they will supply it) there appeared to e conflicting answers:

As we AnkeBio are the large manufacturer and supplier of HGH in China, we have offered full sizes of HGH/ANSOMONE for choice. That is, 2 IU/vail, 4 IU/vial, 4.5 IU/vial, 6 IU/vial, 10 IU/vial and 16 IU/vial in stock for ordering.

Answer 1:

Consulting our warehouse again,I learnt that all HGH Ansomone 2iu has expired and we haven't new batch of 2iu yet

Answer 2:

No available of 2 IU/vial now

I then asked for 4.5iu also listed on MIMS

Answer:

As we mentioned, now we haven't 2iu and 4.5iu in our Hongkong warehouse.However, if we send HGH Ansomone to UK, we have to ship from our Hongkong warehouse.

Why are they not able to ship from China??


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

By the way I haven't appeared to be scammed from my knowledge. I remember the original days when they did ship from China. But that doesn't mean selective scamming does not take place. The only way to prove it is to run the serum tests on each kit. What would be the explanation for the 10iu kits being weaker? Also why is it that some Ansomone from the same source has aparrently tested bunk or under dosed and some genuine?

I am just playing devils advocate here


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have checked and IGF-1 raises very slowly in the first 12 hours and then rises sharply so it would be ideal to see how long they left it as if they took the test within 3-4hrs i would question it but then if they waited more than 12hrs then i would question the GH level.......
> 
> no way IGF-1 in my opinion will double within 3-4hrs plus why no baseline for GH? and again the dose is strange as that is one and half vials, why would you do that?
> 
> there are a million and one threads all over the net that give no proof but many take as fact....the original one was when the supporters of Jintropin claimed that Ansomone was 192aa not 191aa and so was bunk yet provided zero proof to this yet wanted proof to prove otherwise (i still have the test of the original Ansomone to show it is in fact 192aa)


 Im confused. So ansomone is 192aa? They are giving patients in china 192aa gh?

Can you show us the proof its 192aa please?


----------



## steveweaver (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi the new batches are dated 03/16, but have only started to be sold tis month. Yes boxes are longer and there is a blue strip with the wording Ankebio or Ansomone, cannot remember. Those in the pic are the ones 

I used 8iu so far, so too early to tell. Be nice to get a serum test on them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

varman said:


> Im confused. So ansomone is 192aa? They are giving patients in china 192aa gh?
> 
> Can you show us the proof its 192aa please?


 Read what I said again please.....

The claim many years ago by a rival was that it was 192aa which it was not I have a test to show it is 191aa


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Read what I said again please.....
> 
> The claim many years ago by a rival was that it was 192aa which it was not I have a test to show it is 191aa


 Read what you wrote again please.

"(i still have the test of the original Ansomone to show it is in fact 192aa)"


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

herc said:


> My goodies arrived yesterday and I shot 8iu
> 
> anyone got the new batch - they are longer than the old boxes I had
> 
> View attachment 129383


 They announced new packaging couple weeks ago.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

@Cronus

did you get the test done for the ansomone


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Ansomone is pretty stable quality-wise however one concern regarding Chinese HGH is it's molecule morphology and its bio-availability. Serum tests are approximate tests which means that what is mentioned to be "Serum Growth Hormone" can be bio-identical human HGH or derivations of HGH. Bioavailabilty is of concern as well. Not saying Chinese HGH is not good but sometimes you can get a bad batch even though the serum tests or even analytical results prove otherwise. Bio-equivalency is done by in-vivo testing and comprehensive analytical analysis studies the morphology of the molecule in depth which requires complex testing.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

What the hell does all that mean lol or am I just that stupid I can't understand it all


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I did have my suspicion over the 100iu lots as they def weren't the same quality as the 40iu kits. I have recently tried the 100iu kite again (new batches) and it seems they have had a shake up and the quality has gone up. I switched from Lilly humatrope to these for financial reasons and I must say Iv noticed no difference at all. Really happy with them .


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Benny_01 said:


> @Cronus
> 
> did you get the test done for the ansomone


 No mate, my appointment got cancelled and by the time I would of been able to re-arrange bloods I would have finished the kit. I got a free waiver for bloods to be drawn so still have a GH test available. Just need to buy another kit, but not too sure now as I have seen a few concerns regarding fakes. Wouldn't mind trying to test the 100ius kits again, but they are relatively dear in comparison to Black Tops and obviously testing these kits is expensive lol.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Another parrot. Do you understand the text/literature you have just copied and pasted from elsewhere. Using scientific terminology, sounds smart, must be right......


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Another parrot. Do you understand the text/literature you have just copied and pasted from elsewhere. Using scientific terminology, sounds smart, must be right......


 Where did I copy what I've wrote? Can you point to a link or another person's post?


----------

